

Jesse Schell talk at The Long Now Foundation: Visions of the Gamepocalypse - ivankirigin
http://fora.tv/2010/07/27/Jesse_Schell_Visions_of_the_Gamepocalypse

======
ivankirigin
I just subscribed to The Long Now Foundation, and I suggest you do the same.
Their speaker series is amazing. <https://www.longnow.org/membership/>

------
njudah
Highly recommend this - one of the more compelling presentations on how gaming
is changing marketing in general.

